
Open Sourcing Mantis: Netflix Platform for Building Realtime Applications - yarapavan
https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/open-sourcing-mantis-a-platform-for-building-cost-effective-realtime-operations-focused-5b8ff387813a
======
brylie
Remember to search for other projects before settling on a name. In this case,
the name collides with the Mantis bug tracker:

[https://mantisbt.org/](https://mantisbt.org/)

------
yarapavan
Mantis can be thought of as a stream processing engine + a container cloud for
execution.

Website ->
[https://netflix.github.io/mantis/](https://netflix.github.io/mantis/)

Github repo ->
[https://github.com/netflix/mantis/](https://github.com/netflix/mantis/)

Use cases cited:

1\. Realtime monitoring of Netflix streaming health

2\. Contextual Alerting

3\. Cassandra and Elastic Search Health Monitoring

4\. Alerting on Log

5\. Chaos Experimentation monitoring

6\. Realtime Personally Identifiable Information (PII) data detection

